# Is kale toxic or not?



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

I was reading yet another goat book last night, and it was talking about plants that are poisonous to goats. Kale was on the list, which surprised me because one of our does has been gobbling up the stalks for a while now, with no apparent ill effect.

We have only been raising goats for about 8 months, so I had no idea a common garden veggie might be toxic. Over the late winter and very early spring, as the kale has been coming on strong and then bolting, we've been picking the leaves for the chickens (which they love!) and then offering the stalks to the goats. Our buck and the other doe are only mildly interested, but the doe that just had triplets a month ago couldn't get enough. 

We started offering them probably 6 weeks before she gave birth, and she's had some fairly regularly since then, maybe 3 or 4 times a week. Her labour was quick and easy, babies very healthy, and no problems at all. 

I've stopped feeding the kale today, since reading that last night, but I have to admit I'm pretty confused as she hasn't shown any sign of illness and seems to like it so much.

Could it be just some parts of the plant are toxic to goats (ie the leaves but not the stems), in the same way that rhubarb stalks are good to eat but not the leaves, or tomato fruits but not the plant?

Any advice from the more experienced goat keepers would be really appreciated!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Kale is great for goats! I give it to every critter!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Some people say a plant is poisonous, then others say it's great for goats...it can get really confusing. Some goats take one bite of a certain weed and they end up dead while other goats eat "poison" plants all their life with no ill effects. 

I never let my goats eat the lilacs because I heard they were really toxic. But A couple years ago I sold my babies to a lady who had a lilac tree overhanging the pen, and her goats were feasting on it! I asked her about it and she said that they've been eating the lilac leaves for years with no ill effects. So it all depends I guess...

Ive also heard that goats are not supposed to eat nightshade plants, but I know people who give their goats tomato plants in the fall. And my goats eat snowberry bushes, even though one lady told me her goats get really sick from them. But mine are perfectly healthy.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Around here, people say tomato and potato plants are toxic to deer and that they won't eat them. Ha! We must have zombie deer, because if it weren't for the fence and the dog, they'd still be feasting on them. Maybe the same with goats. I just find it so confusing!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

The only plant I know for certain is poisonous(deadly actually) are wilted cherry leaves. And lupine causes deformed calves on our local ranches, so it's a big no-no for my pregnant goats! 

People around here feed their goats everything, and they love to say: " goats are impossible to kill" . It's not impossible to kill them, but they are pretty tough....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here, read this. http://www.sheknows.com/health-and-wellness/articles/1033149/when-kale-becomes-toxic


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

canyontrailgoats said:


> The only plant I know for certain is poisonous(deadly actually) are wilted cherry leaves. And lupine causes deformed calves on our local ranches, so it's a big no-no for my pregnant goats!
> 
> People around here feed their goats everything, and they love to say: " goats are impossible to kill" . It's not impossible to kill them, but they are pretty tough....


What kind of cherry? Or any kind? We have a flowering cherry. Not sure it's exact name..... It's right outside our new pasture

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Jill, that article is awesome. too often i hear of people over-doing it with these superfoods. everything in moderation. 

mine get some as treats every once in a while. no problems. however, I wouldn't be giving it as the sole food source.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

NoahEm said:


> What kind of cherry? Or any kind? We have a flowering cherry. Not sure it's exact name..... It's right outside our new pasture
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I think any cherry leaves are toxic, but that's only when they're wilted.


----------



## Woody_Glen_Farm (Feb 23, 2014)

I have cherry trees in my pasture and they eat the wilted leaves in the fall along with the oak and maple leaves. No problems. I guess if that's all they had to eat it might cause a toxic reaction. Some books say no oak but if that were true I would have a lot of dead goats!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah ours have eaten them too. So I'm not too worried 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With cherry, plum, and red maple, conditions have to be right. They may eat it just fine for a long time, but, when a broken branch falls with wilting leaves or the tree is stressed from drought or illness, then it starts putting off cyanide and it will kill your goats during those times.


----------



## SusanP (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks for the link to the article goathiker. I have read about the link between kale and thyroid previously, and one would assume that would apply to animals as well, so it's good to know.

I guess my confusion comes from the fact that all these books and websites I've read just say, "don't feed kale, it's poisonous to goats," without any further explanation. It seems it's not actually a poison to them, but rather that eating too much can have a detrimental effect on their health, as can eating too much of almost anything I'd think. In my mind there's a big difference between a toxic substance and one that's perfectly healthy as long as you don't overdo it. 

I do feel better about offering kale to our animals as a result of this discussion, so thanks everyone for your input. Given that they get it only in season, and as more of a treat or supplement to their regular diet of forage and hay (along with other seasonal garden goodies), I'm not so worried. Always stuff to learn!


----------

